# Color genetics question



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I probably shouldn't answer this. You want answers from breeders who are very experienced on this topic....

Jacks' parents were light golden (very blond) and medium gold (warm caramel gold if I'm to be descriptive, and that female actually turned more red by the next time I saw her). The breeder knew exactly what colors the puppies would be based on their coloring, as well as their experience. They told me medium gold for Jacks. 

And that is pretty much the case. He is not as dark as his mom, but he is not as light as his dad (who came from two light goldens). 

Bertie - I'm fairly sure will be darker than Jacks. Partly, because his mom is a darker (reddish) gold.... and partly because he already (at 14 months) is the same color as Jacks. And has dark "smudges" on his face showing he will definitely darken up still very soon. 

Goldens darken all the time and generally get their true coloring between 3 and 6 years. 

If your friend wanted a "cream" or light golden, it probably would be best to go with a litter that has a blonde/blond pairing. 

Good luck to your friend.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

... or go full English/European...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Goldens are various shades of gold, period. They are just variations on the same theme. It is hard to predict what colors you will get in a litter. I have seen medium to dark Goldens produce some very light dogs, and I have seen lighter dogs produce darker dogs. In general, the English/european type will be lighter in color, but not always. There are varying shades of gold over there as well.

Young pups usually end up the color of their ears. I will say that I have seen some English/European dogs with dark red ears but whose body color remains light. Interesting look.

And while I understand her desire to "mix it up" as far as coloring goes, health and longevity should always trump color. Both parents and several generations past should have PennHip or OFA clearances for hips, OFA for elbow, eyes cleared annually by a veterinary opthamologist, and heart cleared by a veterinary cardiologist. It should however be possible to find a breeder who competes in some venue with their dogs, does all health testing and also has some lighter goldens.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I know one of our Forum members, Anney Doucette, wrote a great article for the GRCA News on color genetics in Goldens. I'm not sure if it is online though.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> I know one of our Forum members, Anney Doucette, wrote a great article for the GRCA News on color genetics in Goldens. I'm not sure if it is online though.


What is her username? I am sure if the OP pm'ed her she could give the OP the article.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Color genetics get really complicated because, well, it's genetics! Her best bet is to get a golden with two light gold parents, or one light gold and one medium gold parent. The breeder should be familiar with what the parents have/will produce approximately though. I would clarify terms such as "light" and "dark" gold with pictures, since they are very objective terms. Here is a photo example from one of my litters. 1st. picture is the mom, 2nd. picture is the sire and a "dark" puppy out of the litter, 3rd. picture if a "light" puppy out of the litter, and the 4th. picture is the dark pup with his adult color. I don't have a picture of the "light" puppy as an adult, but she is about two shades lighter than the mom.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought someone might have posted it to the forum but I can't find it. Her GRf name is K-9 Designs.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! I have the color genetics article in a PDF if you want to email me at [email protected] I can send it to you.
ALL goldens are genetically the same color. There is little way to predict what color puppies will turn out especially if you breed two dogs of a different shade. Most likely if you breed dark to dark you'll get dark, or light to light you'll probably get light, but if you breed a dark to a light you won't necessarily get all of one, or all medium.


----------



## belladonnalily (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks all  Great information, as expected.

She doesn't have a username. She just asked me because I have more dog knowledge in general and have owned several goldens in the past. I came here because I frequent the GSD forum now and thought I could get good information here.

Of course health clearances are paramount and she knows this. This is just what she would like if everything else is right. She met my ex's boss' pup recently, who is cream and an awesome pup, and really liked her.The breeder has a cream female and a red female, and a cream male. She was just curious about what the red/cream pairing might produce.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

